# Issues with unimount on lifted YJ



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Anyone else have problems with a unimount bracket on a YJ wrangler. The two I have I think are due to my 3/4 in lift shackles. The lower arms wont clear the springs, so I was going to notch them but I then realized that I will also have a problem with the fact that my springs go slightly forward of my bumper when compressed. they are flush unloaded but once the plow is on they will surely be pressed against the backing plate of the mount (might also be due to the double military wrap leaves i have).... Im am hoping that stock shackles will solve this...


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

picking up some shackles in an hour, gotta love local offroad sites


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Good move, I had a Uni-mount on a YJ, very little shackle clearance.


----------

